# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Gurley L. Martin is primarying Mitch McConnell

## Gage

> Gurley L Martin’s <> STATEMENT Of INTENT <> To file Wednesday, 6 November 2013 – with the Secretary of State “Alison Lundergan Grimes” at Frankfort, Kentucky – To run in the Republican Primary -  Tuesday, 5 May 2014 – for U. S. SENATOR – Class II – Representing the Entirety of Kentucky;  Most All citizens thereof – 2015 through 2020 – This of course, after PREVAILING in the General Election 4 November 2014.  “Be It So”


http://gurleymartin.wordpress.com/

I believe he is currently 91 years old.

----------


## Gage



----------


## torchbearer

i'd vote for the guy in this race match-up.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Judging by his youtube clips he doesn't like Rand Paul

http://www.youtube.com/user/barefoot...ow=grid&view=0

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty



----------


## Gage

> Judging by his youtube clips he doesn't like Rand Paul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/barefoot...ow=grid&view=0


That's not his YouTube channel.

----------


## invisible

Classic!

"I filed before all of you"
"Horsefeathers"

Suddenly this race is interesting, and the debates will be worth watching.  However, I kinda doubt mitch will agree to debate.  I was hoping bohnson would run again, but I'd certainly be glad to settle for Gurley!

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> That's not his YouTube channel.


Well, in the debate he doesn't like Rand either.

----------


## Gage

> Well, in the debate he doesn't like Rand either.


He likes Ron Paul, but not Rand. I'm not saying we should support Gurley either, not one cent should be sent to him.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I believe he is currently 91 years old.


If I remember right, he was 86 in 2010.

----------


## muzzled dogg

McConnell sucks

----------


## kathy88

Really? That's the best KY can do? An 80 something year old man? Someone step up to the damn plate and primary McConnell's ASS already.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Someone step up to the damn plate and primary McConnell's ASS already.


And the rest of him too.

----------


## jj-

Gurley's got my money!

----------


## Matt Collins

Favorite Gurly quote - "Send the UN back to Paris or wherever the hell it came from!"

----------


## torchbearer

> Favorite Gurly quote - "Send the UN back to Paris or wherever the hell it came from!"



well the league of nations was started in paris.

----------


## sailingaway

OK, I have my candidate in that race!

----------


## sailingaway

> Really? That's the best KY can do? An 80 something year old man? Someone step up to the damn plate and primary McConnell's ASS already.


Kathy, he's wonderful. With Rand going to endorse McConnell, I don't expect much of a GOP primary, and you really should look at Gurley's debates when he ran for senate against Rand (before supporting Rand, and then Ron in 2012).  The first time he mentioned the Creature from Jekyll Island Rand's head nearly whipped off.  He does have some un-PC opinions, but he is a delight. He is a true paleoconservative.

I wonder if Mitch will debate him? Can he get out of it?  As I recall, all it takes is $2000 to be a candidate for Senator, that is what Gurley said last time when he was asked why he was running "Because I can."

----------


## sailingaway

> He likes Ron Paul, but not Rand. I'm not saying we should support Gurley either, not one cent should be sent to him.


I remember him liking Rand but just liking Ron more.  Maybe I missed something.  But anyhow, Gurley against Mitch is a no brainer.

----------


## Rocco

Gurley is my facebook friend, and while his style of typing is certainly interesting I do not doubt the man has liberty in his heart. I hope he gives McConnell hell!

----------


## Gage

> I remember him liking Rand but just liking Ron more.  Maybe I missed something.  But anyhow, Gurley against Mitch is a no brainer.


You're right actually, you made me remember this photo I took of Gurley wearing an 'I'm a Rand Fan' sticker and Rand button, which was in August 2010.

----------


## jmdrake

> Gurley's got my money!


Is he accepting donations this time?  (I recall last time he wasn't).  If he is, and if I had any to spare I'd donate to him in a heartbeat.  I'd love to see him actually win.

----------


## sailingaway

> Is he accepting donations this time?  (I recall last time he wasn't).  If he is, and if I had any to spare I'd donate to him in a heartbeat.  I'd love to see him actually win.


He'd better accept donations.  Probably he didn't want to deal with FEC and who can blame him? But grass roots could do stuff with people chipping in to sticker/fan buys for the picnics and fancy farm, stuff like that.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Thank you RPF's...

I too am FB friends with Gurley, and he would turn over the Senate chamber overnight. 

Maybe not, but you would hear about him.  A lot.  And in ways that make you smile.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO Gurley just liked this post as I was typing that: 

http://www.facebook.com/glenbradley/...4?notif_t=like

----------


## TomtheTinker

I rather live in a nation that was represented by the Gurley Martins of the world over the wanna be masters we have now. I would consider voting for Mr. Martin before 90% of the puppets we have now.

----------


## Aratus

i really really really hope Gurley L. Martin has at least three debates with Mitch McConnell

----------


## ninepointfive

He's classic and a stand up guy. Go Gurley!

----------


## TheTyke

Gurley definitely DOES like Rand. He either had his doubts briefly, or more likely ran as a foil to Rand... while Trey was accusing Rand of being extreme and weak on national defense, Gurley Martin, WWII veteran, was saying that we haven't been in a moral war since our Revolution. It completely made Rand seem reasonable and Trey's accusations as desperate. Gurley is a smart, smart guy and as true a liberty person as we could ask for. He possibly even understands strategy better than many in our movement. He also asked me for a 4x8 foot Rand sign for his yard... I passed the info on to the campaign since I didn't live anywhere close. 

McConnell probably won't debate, and I don't think we stand a realistic chance of toppling him... even Rand (who raised $3.5 million for primary) would have trouble beating his $20+ million. But we needed a liberty candidate to bring some of these issues to light! So I applaud Gurley and anyone else who tries to do that. And a primary is the place to do it! Rock on Mr. Martin!

----------


## invisible

> Really? That's the best KY can do? An 80 something year old man? Someone step up to the damn plate and primary McConnell's ASS already.


Gurley is awesome!  His age is actually his best qualification, since he remembers a time when we actually had freedom in this country.  His second best qualification is telling it like it is, without mincing words or fear of being un-pc, straight up and no bs.  

In 2007 I spoke to a room full of high school aged folk (at my former high school), many of who would be voting for the first time in 2008.  I concluded by telling them of all the reasons to vote for Ron Paul, the biggest was that we are losing our freedom.  I said that when I was a student at that very same school, we still had the freedom to drive a car without a seat belt and the drinking age was 19.  You should have seen the jaws drop and looks of wonder in their eyes.  Having lived for so long and seeing the loss of more freedom than most people, Gurley could take this to the 10th exponent.  Giving examples of lost freedoms to younger folks has been a very effective way to spread the message, I've found.

Go back and listen to his debate performances, the guy is great!  Seriously, he would be right up there with Rand and Mike Lee in the Senate.  I wouldn't mind seeing bohnson run, either.  He'd also be better than mitch.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Really? That's the best KY can do? An 80 something year old man? Someone step up to the damn plate and primary McConnell's ASS already.


It's a time and money issue for a lot of people.  Personally, if I had my eyes on running for Senate, I would take the path of least resistance and wait for an open seat rather than trying to primary the Minority Leader.  Some folks just don't have the ability to put their life on hold for a year to run a very uphill battle.

----------


## Aratus

even if there are no other contenders in the GOP primary... lets get the RPFs in high gear and let up a howl
and then some if there are no debates between Mitch McConnell and Gurley L. Martin!!! its up to y'all now!!!

----------


## brandon

$#@!ing right, Gurley is awesome. I'll donate to him.

----------


## supermario21

Brett Bozell is running ads in Kentucky against Mitch. He's been on O'Reilly and other FOX programs many times.


http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...ell-85938.html

----------


## NIU Students for Liberty

But if Gurley wins, McConnell won't help Rand out

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Vote Liberty and the Constitution, vote McConnell.

----------


## Suzu

> http://gurleymartin.wordpress.com/


He ought to get a proper website, at least!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Vote Liberty and the Constitution, vote McConnell.


-Jesse Benton

----------


## compromise

He may be a good guy and hold libertarian positions, but you're kidding yourselves if you think he'll win.. He's too old, McConnell is too powerful, and besides, some of the statements he's made (and fairly recently at that), make him completely unpalatable to the mainstream:

https://twitter.com/gurleymartin/sta...60724289966080



> "*The INTERNATIONAL JEW - {3,000 +/- world wide} <> "IS" <> At Work; With a Vengeance*, Like No…" — GurleyLMartin http://disq.us/8bzx32


http://www.facebook.com/gurleymartin#



> - Gurley L., Has No {NONE} Time or Patience for HATRED - Gurley L., "IS" a Little Disappointed and Mad. - *The INTERNATIONAL JEW - "IS" - SO FEW - SO ROTTEN TO THE CORE - SO STINKY.* For the NOW - They Can NOT Help "IT" or Themselves - That Will Take "Divine" INTERVENTIION.


http://www.gurleylmartin.com/Articles.html



> Why "IS" the earth - {man's world;  wo-man "IS" man, too} - Spinning through time & space - toward elimination of - ALL - Life - especially, yours' and mine?  There has to be a Reason - What "IS" Your Choice?  It can NOT - {or CAN it} - be the "LAST" feverish attempt of a devilish 'former' angel of God - to influence ALL men - {wo-men are men, too} - to kill and destroy each other - BEFORE - "We" Discover and Apply the "Truth of God, through Jesus Christ"  - the very thing the sons of "Judah" denied - when demanding "His" crucifixion!  
> 
> *The International JEW*;  with "talents" bestowed from God - like no other people, EVER -  blinded to "this" Truth - thereby, forestalling the shortening of the 7,000 years Plan of God through Jesus Christ, utilizing the Holy Spirit of God - {simply the ability to think/reason like Christ} - In so far as each;  {that's me & you} and the Jew, too - "IS" -  capable with what we have been given and have left - To Do With!  -  "Be It So"  -   
> 
> Christ stated:  "Thou - {that "IS" me & you;  the Jew, too} - Shall Love the Lord thy God with All thy Heart and Soul and Strength and Mind, and Thy Neighbor As Thyself." > A summation > 1st four;  How to get along with God.  Last {6} > How to get along with each other > of God's Commandments - {suggestions} - as to what, how or - "IF" -  a Choice is made - {No Choice "IS" a Choice} - for 'EACH' individual;  the Jew, too;  on God's - (It "IS" Mine) - green earth!  No -OTHER - belief system offers such a Choice = Life forever as a spirit being, without worldly limits - just like Christ - as a member of the God family - the church of God - NOT - the one down on the corner - OR - Death; as if never having been.    
> 
> Most ALL the World's Current Problems Are Traceable to (a) man - Adam, Noah and/or - Especially Abraham, the father of Ishmael who in turn fathered (12) sons {tribes} becoming just about - ALL - the nations of the Middle East.  Then about twelve years later, Abraham fathered Issac the father of Jacob who in turn fathered the (12) sons {tribes} of "Israel" - the name given, to be Jacob - no more;  after prevailing in an all night encounter with an angel of God.   
> 
> Judah - {the Jews, never - any more than a kingdom, ruled by judges; except for Manasseh, son of Hezekiah} - 4th son of Israel with Leah were to always compete with the 1st son of Israel with Rachel - Joseph and his twin sons - Manasseh and Ephraim - adopted by Israel, equal to the others.  Manasseh was to become great - {United States of America}.  Ephraim was to become even greater - {British Commonwealth of Nations}.   Benjamin the 2nd & youngest son of Israel with Rachel was to be a buffer zone between Israel and Judah.  
> ...






Now, I understand a fair few of you agree with him. You're free to hold that view, but don't expect to get elected.

----------


## Aratus

i think we all know that if nobody else enters the race... and our intrepid gurley L.  
lacks a sling & river rocks most metaphoric... ole goliath wins this one most totally!!
we are trying to make the KY GOP primary matter by getting senator mitch McC to debate
a tad before politics as usual takes on the Democrat of the hour! our pore mr. jesse B
has to gloriously earn his BIG weekly paycheck in mr. mitch's eyes at least once!!!

----------


## sailingaway

compromise

I wasn't aware of that view, but I am aware of some I think might keep him from winning.  However, beyond winning there is protest of what McConnell is, and does.  And that is worth something, and Gurley Martin right now might end up being the best person to do that.  We really wanted to target McConnell. Rand endorsing him will likely defuse that.  However, it doesn't mean a protest isn't important.

----------


## Aratus

i think having TWO viable candidates indeedy has to trigger at least two or three KY GOP primary debates
even if senator mitch mcconnell has spent at least thirty years of his life building up kentucky's local GOP!

----------


## compromise

> compromise
> 
> I wasn't aware of that view, but I am aware of some I think might keep him from winning.  However, beyond winning there is protest of what McConnell is, and does.  And that is worth something, and Gurley Martin right now might end up being the best person to do that.  We really wanted to target McConnell. Rand endorsing him will likely defuse that.  However, it doesn't mean a protest isn't important.


If you want a serious protest, you'll need a serious candidate, someone younger, easier to understand, better at debating and with less baggage.

I'm sure there's some Kentucky libertarians who'd be interested.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Here's the issues as I see it:

1) Martin is not viable due to his age and many of the statements he has made in the past, not to mention his inability to raise big money
2) Even if he was, he is going up against a powerful incumbent who won the 2008 primary with 86%.
3) Rand is going to back McConnell

As I see it, why bother?  There will be plenty of other races taking place in 2014 where candidates have a realistic shot of winning.  Time and money are best focused on those races that can generate victories.

If someone wants to throw money at this black hole of a candidacy, go for it.  If someone wants to take a stack of 100's in the backyard, burn them and do an Indian dance around the fire, go for it.  If someone wants to see their money best used for candidates that have a chance of winning, then look elsewhere.

----------


## compromise

> Here's the issues as I see it:
> 
> 1) Martin is not viable due to his age and many of the statements he has made in the past, not to mention his inability to raise big money
> 2) Even if he was, he is going up against a powerful incumbent who won the 2008 primary with 86%.
> 3) Rand is going to back McConnell
> 
> As I see it, why bother?  There will be plenty of other races taking place in 2014 where candidates have a realistic shot of winning.  Time and money are best focused on those races that can generate victories.
> 
> If someone wants to throw money at this black hole of a candidacy, go for it.  If someone wants to take a stack of 100's in the backyard, burn them and do an Indian dance around the fire, go for it.  If someone wants to see their money best used for candidates that have a chance of winning, then look elsewhere.


+Rep. This is very true. It is not worth donating to protest candidacies.

----------


## sailingaway

> +Rep. This is very true. It is not worth donating to protest candidacies.


If that is how you feel you shouldn't donate, of course.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> If that is how you feel you shouldn't donate, of course.


People can donate to whom they wish of course.  Some of us, like myself, feel folks should put some thought into it beforehand.  I feel that a lot of people get "suckered" for lack of a better term to donating to candidates that have zero chance of winning.  Not everyone who forks over their cash to a candidate has the ability to analyze a race and determine if their money is well spent or not.  

John Dennis is a good example.  The guy got close to 400K in small donations in his run against Pelosi.  Nothing against John Dennis, but the only way he would win that race is if the week of the election Pelosi went on TV and stated that she was joining the KKK, called for the immediate execution of every homosexual living in San Francisco, that she converted from Catholicism to the Jedi religion, and did this all flanked by people in SS uniforms while she brandished a light sabre and had her hair done up like Princess Leia.  And even then Dennis might only win by a point or two.

But people think with their emotions sometimes rather than their heads, and a lot of people sent him some cash solely because he was challenging Pelosi, without any thought to the potential of the race.  Sadly, that money could have went to a candidate that had a realistic chance at winning his/her race.

My hope is that before people click on that shiny little "donate" button, they put some thought into it, and don't base their donation solely on their emotions or dislike of the opponent.

----------


## sailingaway

some people want to get a message out, and McConnell is precisely the sort of guy we should be primarying, to make a point. He is right up there with Lindsay Graham imho.  I'd rather we had someone we thought had a real chance to win, but making it expensive to act like Mcconnell does is important in itself, to my mind. People can have different motivations.

but Dennis did much better than the teocon who ran against Pelosi previously, precisely because civil liberties etc have cross over appeal.  I donated a bit to his first campaign, not so much to the second more because Ron and other who really interested me were running.  In 2014 if fewer people are running that interest us, or interest a particular person, they may want to donate.  Part of it is how good are the alternatives.  If Tom Davis runs in 2014, there might be less money to spread around with keeping our congressmen and that fight against Lindsay, but if he doesn't, I don't know if his replacement will compel as much grass roots interest and money.

we will see how it goes.

----------


## compromise

> If that is how you feel you shouldn't donate, of course.


It's 2014 and you have $50 to donate. Let's say Kurt Bills is in a tough House primary (polling 35% against his main opponent who has 40%), but if he wins the general election will be easy. He is a credible candidate and has the endorsements of conservative and libertarian organizations. Gurley is primarying McConnell, but is polling very poorly (<5%) and has no support from conservative/libertarian organizations because of his extreme views. Why would you give any money to Gurley? What's the point? And if you have more money to give, there are bound to be at least 15 liberty candidates running for the US Congress who will all have closer races than Gurley.

Gurley Martin will have nowhere near the amount of support Dennis had.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> some people want to get a message out, and McConnell is precisely the sort of guy we should be primarying, to make a point. He is right up there with Lindsay Graham imho.  I'd rather we had someone we thought had a real chance to win, but making it expensive to act like Mcconnell does is important in itself, to my mind. People can have different motivations.
> 
> but Dennis did much better than the teocon who ran against Pelosi previously, precisely because civil liberties etc have cross over appeal.  I donated a bit to his first campaign, not so much to the second more because Ron and other who really interested me were running.  In 2014 if fewer people are running that interest us, or interest a particular person, they may want to donate.  Part of it is how good are the alternatives.  If Tom Davis runs in 2014, there might be less money to spread around with keeping our congressmen and that fight against Lindsay, but if he doesn't, I don't know if his replacement will compel as much grass roots interest and money.
> 
> we will see how it goes.


I have a budget each year for political contributions.  It's probably larger than most, but I am pretty well off, so I like to do what I can.  But at the same time, there is a limit to what I am going to give, so I make sure that I give where it can be the most effective.  What I do each year is take a look at all the races at hand, and assess them based on the candidates of course, but also the viability.  I want bang for my buck.  I start in the primary and then reassess in the general.  For example, Massie & Cruz got money from me in the primary, but since their general was going to be a slam dunk I didn't donate for the general - I sent that money to others who needed it and faced a tougher general election bid.  And at the same time, there were a lot of really good folks that didn't get a dime from me, simply because they had no shot at winning the race.

----------


## sailingaway

> It's 2014 and you have $50 to donate. Let's say Kurt Bills is in a tough House primary (polling 35% against his main opponent who has 40%), but if he wins the general election will be easy. He is a credible candidate and has the endorsements of conservative and libertarian organizations. Gurley is primarying McConnell, but is polling very poorly (<5%) and has no support from conservative/libertarian organizations because of his extreme views. Why would you give any money to Gurley? What's the point? And if you have more money to give, there are bound to be at least 15 liberty candidates running for the US Congress who will all have closer races than Gurley.
> 
> Gurley Martin will have nowhere near the amount of support Dennis had.


You get into the what is a liberty candidate bit and who interests you.  Making it expensive for McConnell interests me more than a bunch of the liberty candidates from the lists that ignore civil liberties do.  Had I lived in Texas I would have voted for Cruz, but I didn't donate to him, for example, while I did donate to Bills who had 'less of a chance' because he was saying what I wanted to hear said more. Part of donations, to me, is a messaging campaign.

I donated to Bills this past election and would likely donate to in another election if he is running, and maybe there would be others who interest me. But I don't have an absolute 'give the money to the one some find acceptable who is most likely to win' process.   I have people I like enough to donate to, and people I dislike enough to donate against, particularly if they have someone running against them who I like.  I like Gurley, with all his warts, I think his heart is in the right place and he's an earlier generation paleoconservative.  I'd take him all day against Mcconnell.  I wouldn't expect to donate a ton, but to put together stickers and fans for Fancy Farm would be a kick, imho.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> You get into the what is a liberty candidate bit and who interests you.  Making it expensive for McConnell interests me more than a bunch of the liberty candidates from the lists that ignore civil liberties do.  Had I lived in Texas I would have voted for Cruz, but I didn't donate to him, for example, while I did donate to Bills who had 'less of a chance' because he was saying what I wanted to hear said more. Part of donations, to me, is a messaging campaign.
> 
> I donated to Bills this past election and would likely donate to in another election if he is running, and maybe there would be others who interest me. But I don't have an absolute 'give the money to the one some find acceptable who is most likely to win' process.   I have people I like enough to donate to, and people I dislike enough to donate against, particularly if they have someone running against them who I like.  I like Gurley, with all his warts, I think his heart is in the right place and he's an earlier generation paleoconservative.  I'd take him all day against Mcconnell.  I wouldn't expect to donate a ton, but to put together stickers and fans for Fancy Farm would be a kick, imho.


That's all well and good for yourself.  We all have our reasons for donating.  

I give big to candidates - nearly 25K this year, so I want to make sure the money I donate generates votes and victories.  Personally, I cannot see the point of giving even a small amount to a protest candidate.

----------


## sailingaway

> That's all well and good for yourself.  I give big, to candidates - nearly 25K this year, so I want to make sure the money I donate generates votes and victories.  Personally, I cannot see the point of giving even a small amount to a protest candidate.


I don't think the amount of money you donate changes your philosophy of donations.  I donated more in 2008 but it doesn't change my philosophy of it.  I donated thousands to running high tide and getting delegates to RNC in 2008 and to billboards for Ron in 2008, beyond maxing out to him, and I didn't believe for a moment he was going to win by that point.  I got involved when the race was already in the bag, pretty much, for McCain. We have different attitudes towards what is worth donating for, I believe, that goes much deeper than amounts.  And that is fine, we should each donate as we see fit.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I don't think the amount of money you donate changes your philosophy of donations.  I donated more in 2008 but it doesn't change my philosophy of it.  I donated thousands to running high tide and getting delegates to RNC in 2008 and to billboards for Ron in 2008 and I didn't believe for a moment he was going to win by that point.  I got involved when the race was already in the bag, pretty much, for McCain. We have different attitudes towards what is worth donating for, I believe, that goes much deeper than amounts.  And that is fine, we should each donate as we see fit.


It shouldn't change the philosophy.  It appears you donate emotionally in some respects.  As you said, you like someone or your dislike someone.  I donate solely for the purpose of seeing a result.  Of course, I need to agree with the candidate that I am giving money to, and feel that they are going to vote the way I would vote 90% of the time or better.  As much as I liked Bills, he didn't get a dime from me for the general election.  I wanted to see him win the primary so he could get some name recognition, but beyond that I saw no purpose in sending him money.  Especially since there were some races in the general I was interested in and were a lot closer: Amash, Bentivolio, Mourdock, Flake, Robinson, Yoho, and a couple others.

And like I said, the amount shouldn't change the philosophy.  However, it is hard to write a check for $1000 to a guy that has zero chance of winning.

As far as Paul, he got some early primary money from me (pre-Iowa).  I couldn't justify any more though after the losses.

----------


## sailingaway

I vote to get someone to win to vote my way OR to change the political dialogue. i don't think that is donating emotionally, although I definitely do that with Ron because I don't just like him, I am blown away by him.  I just have different things I want out of the system and don't want at all to donate to 'winners' I don't want in office.  I donated to Amash, Kerry, Massie, Chris Hightower (you may not have since I don't know if people thought he was going to win).  Obviously, I donated to Ron, and others.  I didn't donate to Flake and would never donate to someone who voted to extend the Patriot Act at this point. The only pass on that I give is to those who did it the first time if they changed position afterwards uniformly.  NDAA is the same, for me.  The Constitution is baseline and the oath means what it says imho.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I vote to get someone to win to vote my way OR to change the political dialogue. i don't think that is donating emotionally, although I definitely do that with Ron because I don't just like him, I am blown away by him.  I just have different things I want out of the system and don't want at all to donate to 'winners' I don't want in office.  I donated to Amash, Kerry, Massie, Chris Hightower (you may not have since I don't know if people thought he was going to win).  Obviously, I donated to Ron, and others.  I didn't donate to Flake and would never donate to someone who voted to extend the Patriot Act at this point. The only pass on that I give is to those who did it the first time if they changed position afterwards uniformly.  NDAA is the same, for me.  The Constitution is baseline and the oath means what it says imho.


There were about 30 or so candidates I had my eye on early on.  I try to treat them all somewhat equally in that I don't say I like Amash more than Cruz, therefore he will get more money.  I spread the money around, but not too thin.  It's a vetting process of sorts.  Once a candidate passes my litmus test in that I feel (or they have demonstrated) that they will vote my way 90% of better then I assess the race and their need for cash.  Some guys just don't need the cash -- Walter Jones is a good example of that: weak primary challenger, and in a safe GOP district.  I like the guy, but passed on him because he seemed just fine without my check.

----------


## sailingaway

I have no problem with your donating however you see best.  I just think people should all be able to donate as they think best, including for the best candidate AGAINST someone they absolutely think needs to be challenged.

I don't think anyone here would donate a ton to Gurley, but I wouldn't be surprised if a fairish number, due to our familiarity with him, might not donate a some, which could add up.

Also, he is likely to raise some of our pet issues.  We need candidates who will do that, imho.   I assure you Gurley will not care in the slightest what other people think of his opinions, which in itself can be worth donating a little.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I have no problem with your donating however you see best.  I just think people should all be able to donate as they think best, including for the best candidate AGAINST someone they absolutely think needs to be challenged.
> 
> I don't think anyone here would donate a ton to Gurley, but I wouldn't be surprised if a fairish number, due to our familiarity with him, might not donate a little, which could add up.


And I don't have a problem with them doing so.  Nonetheless, I think it is reasonable to shed some light on it and let people know that if they expecting Gurley to even come close to winning, they should probably save their money for someone else.

----------


## sailingaway

I suspect polls will be available as the day nears.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I suspect polls will be available as the day nears.


My guess is it will be an 85/15 or worse.

----------


## sailingaway

> My guess is it will be an 85/15 or worse.


I'd love that.  Rand's polls against Grayson started out worse, I believe.  Or maybe that is just what he thought they would be.... don't remember.

----------


## Dystopian

> That's all well and good for yourself.  We all have our reasons for donating.  
> 
> I give big to candidates - nearly 25K this year, so I want to make sure the money I donate generates votes and victories.  Personally, I cannot see the point of giving even a small amount to a protest candidate.


Then don't do it, that's simple enough.   


As for Gurley, he's got my money and support.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> I'd love that.  Rand's polls against Grayson started out worse, I believe.  Or maybe that is just what he thought they would be.... don't remember.


Earliest poll in that race was by Survey USA (8/15-17/09): Grayson 37, Rand 26, Other 13, Undecided 17

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Then don't do it, that's simple enough.   
> 
> 
> As for Gurley, he's got my money and support.


Oh I won't I have stated that.  But given that this site is for a place to share their opinions, it is equally beneficial for people to encourage people to donate for a candidate as it is for people to discourage people from donating, and give their reasons why.

----------


## sailingaway

> Earliest poll in that race was by Survey USA (8/15-17/09): Grayson 37, Rand 26, Other 13, Undecided 17


Fine, but it doesn't matter.  I put $400 into his first money bomb without ever seeing any polls, because I wanted him to have a chance and I believe I maxed out by the end of the campaign.  Did you donate to that? He wasn't given a good chance to win until December of 2009 about.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Fine, but it doesn't matter.  I put $400 into his first money bomb without ever seeing any polls, because I wanted him to have a chance and I believe I maxed out by the end of the campaign.  Did you donate to that? He wasn't given a good chance to win until December of 2009 about.


Actually Rand took the lead in the polls in late October and never lost it.  But I donated to him early on.  I believed he was in striking distance from the very start.

----------


## Dystopian

Gurley is the real deal, not a smooth-talking, game player.  I would love to see him debate one of the worst senators that there is.

----------


## sailingaway

> Actually Rand took the lead in the polls in late October and never lost it.  But I donated to him early on.  I believed he was in striking distance from the very start.


Regardless, he needed money to do that, and I didn't care what the polls were, I donated.

----------


## sailingaway

> Gurley is the real deal, not a smooth-talking, game player.  I would love to see him debate one of the worst senators that there is.


I'd love to see McConnell just have to wrestle with some of what he brings up, but the GOP is so in McC's pocket there, I don't see the moderators making him answer to that much.  Still, I'd love to see it, as well.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Regardless, he needed money to do that, and I didn't care what the polls were, I donated.


I donated because he was viable.  Had he not been, then I probably would not have.  Like I said, I send my money where it can be best utilized.  This year for example, there is not much for me to donate too being an off year.  I haven't looked at it formally yet, but there isn't much up this year.  I'll be involved directly in SC-1, will likely donate to Cuccinelli for the general.  I have some homework to do on MO-8 (Kinder is on my radar).  I highly doubt the IL-2, NJ governor or the MA Senate race will be of any interest to me.

----------


## sailingaway

Right. So we donate differently. That's fine.  But some who donate as I do might enjoy donating a bit to Gurley, enough to at least make it clear he has some support, if enough do it. If I lived there, I'd volunteer, but I don't.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I would love to see him debate one of the worst senators that there is.


He won't.  Incumbents only debate opponents if they're at least somewhat viable.  In 2008, a random trucker by the name of Daniel Essek was the only one to challenge McConnell in the GOP primary that year, and they didn't debate one another.  McConnell beat him 86%-14%, for the record.

Ron Paul too, knows you don't debate no-hopers like Martin will be against McConnell:

----------


## sailingaway

> He won't.  Incumbents only debate opponents if they're at least somewhat viable.  In 2008, a random trucker by the name of Daniel Essek was the only one to challenge McConnell in the GOP primary that year, and they didn't debate one another.  McConnell beat him 86%-14%, for the record.


Well, we will see how it plays out and how many people want to make a point of it.  Someone is already running commercials against Mitt from the right, so I wonder if the climate might be better for someone like Gurley than it was for the truck driver.

also, Gurley actually knows his stuff, barring essays like the one posted above in this thread.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Well, we will see how it plays out and how many people want to make a point of it.  Someone is already running commercials against Mitt from the right, so I wonder if the climate might be better for someone like Gurley than it was for the truck driver.
> 
> also, Gurley actually knows his stuff, barring essays like the one posted above in this thread.


I am not sure how it is in KY, but typically candidates are under no obligation to debate an opponent.  McConnell could simply refuse to do so.  That refusal might generate a news story or two locally for a few days, but come election day the percentage of people who are going to switch their votes over that issue is minor.  If I was McConnell I wouldn't bother debating him either.  He has nothing to gain by doing so - he will win the primary by a huge margin unless some extraordinary event occurs between now and then.

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, he could, or he could not, depending on how much pressure he is under.  We will see how things go.  But my interest is more, to paraphrase Tom Woods, because 'it is immensely satisfying to fight for what is right' than for the reasons that drive you.  I consider most politicians to be maggots, and McConnell is right up there, imho.

--

edit, have to caveat, I mean maggots in the sense of something writhing and noxious.  I know that real maggots can get rid of corruption, wheras most politicians seem to increase it if 'only' by perpetuating the pay to play mentality of corporatism.   But in any event, I'm only interested in the politicians I am interested in, and sometimes my interest is to oppose them.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Yeah, he could, or he could not, depending on how much pressure he is under.  We will see how things go.  But my interest is more, to paraphrase Tom Woods, because 'it is immensely satisfying to fight for what is right' than for the reasons that drive you.  I consider most politicians to be maggots, and McConnell is right up there, imho.


Don't make the assumption that I am not "fighting for what is right".  I am, and have been for many years.  I just know what battles to fight and which ones to take a pass on.  With 435 House seats, 35 Senate seats, 38 Governorships nationally along with State legislature races in my home state there is a lot going on in 2014.  I choose my battles wisely.

I fight for what is right - but I fight smart as well.

----------


## sailingaway

You fight smart according to your lights and I view things differently.  I don't think it is smart to support corruption, period. You see a utility in supporting a certain amount if it is less, to your views, than others.  I'm sure there are as many different views on this on this board as there are members here, and that is how we all grow our opinions.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> You fight smart according to your lights and I view things differently.


Of course, would you expect someone to fight according to someone else's views?  I have certain policies and ideological positions that I hold, and seek to support candidates that most closely match those views, be it Rand, Ron, Massie or whomever.  I look at all the races in a given year, make my decisions whom I am going to support and do so.  

I have my criteria based on ideology, need and viability.  You may base it solely on ideology and you are free to do so.  However, since this is an opinion board, it is profitable for both sides to be heard and for others to make their own determination whether or not they wish to donate money and/or volunteer for the Martin campaign.  My personal opinion is no - he is not a viable candidate and any monies that go to his campaign can be better used elsewhere.

Individuals can choose whether or not to accept my opinion based on their own standards and criteria.

----------


## sailingaway

I don't choose solely based on ideology, but that is a baseline for me.  I agree that everyone should choose for themselves how to donate.

----------


## Aratus

we all need to put INTENSE PRESSURE on minority leader mitch to indeedy explain his merrie compromising henry clay self! 
he may decide he has to do at least ONE primary debate all told before he most likely takes on the obligatory Democrat!!!
lets all not be totally unrealistic how gloriously uphill any GOP primary win is for anyone other than KY's senator mcconnell!

----------


## Aratus

rand was willing to let gurley debate... we can say this to jesse benton happily!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

When Jill Bohnson kicks your ass, despite having dropped out of the race over two months before the primary vote, that's a bad sign.

----------


## dannno

With Jesse Benton running McConnell's campaign, Gurley Martin has a real shot at it!

----------


## sailingaway

> When Jill Bohnson kicks your ass, despite having dropped out of the race over two months before the primary vote, that's a bad sign.


Ah, but now Gurley has name recognition!

And us!

well, some of us, anyhow...

but in your heart of hearts, do you really think hard core tea partiers will choke down a mcconnell vote in the primary?

----------


## Aratus

we need to be kind & merciful and give them all an option in the GOP primary especially
 if there are only two determined contenders in 2014 (i had to chuckle at dannno's post)
maybe we can ask jesse benton politely to hint to his boss that a debate or two is cool

----------


## compromise

> Ah, but now Gurley has name recognition!
> 
> And us!
> 
> well, some of us, anyhow...
> 
> but in your heart of hearts, do you really think hard core tea partiers will choke down a mcconnell vote in the primary?


Most 'hard core tea partiers' are also Christian Zionists. So if they go on Gurley's website, follow him on Twitter, add him on Facebook, subscribe to him on YouTube and see his views on "International Jews" which he likes to plaster around prominently everywhere, they'll be turned off him immediately.

----------


## sailingaway

> Most 'hard core tea partiers' are also Christian Zionists. So if they go on Gurley's website, follow him on Twitter, add him on Facebook, subscribe to him on YouTube and see his views on "International Jews" which he likes to plaster around prominently everywhere, they'll be turned off him immediately.


does he really plaster it everywhere? Because your posting it here was the first time I saw it and I followed Rands race pretty closely, watched all the debates, etc.

Is there some reason you personally would want McConnell to win?

----------


## TheTyke

He did post it to a bunch of random people's Facebook topics. But to be honest, I couldn't even tell what he was trying to say. It could be spun as negative, but I doubt a clear case could be made against him.

Anyhow, this race could get a lot more lively than people suspect. The next several months should prove interesting.

----------


## compromise

> does he really plaster it everywhere? Because your posting it here was the first time I saw it and I followed Rands race pretty closely, watched all the debates, etc.
> 
> Is there some reason you personally would want McConnell to win?


I was interested in Gurley's positions on the issues so I decided to type his name into Google. Prior to doing so I knew very little about him.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gurl...hrome&ie=UTF-8

The first result was: http://www.gurleylmartin.com/

There was no section on the issues, so I clicked on "articles" instead. The only article there was the rant about international Jewry.
http://www.gurleylmartin.com/Articles.html

He had a link to his Twitter on his site, so I clicked on that to follow him. One of his most recent tweets was something about international Jews. 
https://twitter.com/gurleymartin

I click the link on his site to his Facebook so I can add him. The first thing I see? His comments about how rotten Jews are.
http://www.facebook.com/gurleymartin

Then I go ahead to subscribe to him on YouTube from the official link on his website, one of the first things I see is yet another post about Jews and Judah, him liking a video about the "Jewish Illuminati" and also liking two videos by Louis Farrakhan.
http://www.youtube.com/user/gurleymartin

I go and hit "Browse Videos" to see what content he produces himself, and one of the videos in the first row is him "blasting Jews and Jonah".
http://www.youtube.com/user/GurleyMartin/videos?view=0

So yes, he does plaster his views everywhere.

Now, if the MSM and political opponents managed to smear Ron Paul as an anti-semite (first during his House campaign in the 90s and then during his presidential campaigns) by digging up something comparatively mild that a ghostwriter intern wrote once in a newsletter 20 years prior, they will absolutely destroy Gurley if he polls any higher than 3%.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Thanks for doing the legwork, compromise.  This guy is toxic.

----------


## Aratus

yes and no!!! he's an old kentuckian. he's a demographic & a voting block.
he's literally like many of the elderly voters an' he does not pitch himself to
opinion polls. if he gets to debate mitch mcConnell the whole contest will run
much more honestly than if he's barred from the debates. he ran before & is
willing to run again. a political litmus test is pure arrogance by the young.

----------


## Aratus

maybe i ought to lay out a bright idea of mine... we also ought to coax poor jim bunning back into politics briefly
so that he and gurley L. martin can tagteam up on minority leader mitch so as to ask him a few choise questions.
way back in 2010 jim bunning retired with a campaign "kitty" war~chest i think that consists of senate race primary 
monies. admittedly bill johnson could run again and turn any two~way debate into a snooze*fest for northern liberals.
i'm thinking that if we really back gurley L. martin as we ask jim bunning to be mitch mcconnell's concience, the voters
will benefit from character, color & honesty entering kentucky politics of all things. i say this very sincerely &  passionately.
taking on mitch mcConnell most usually can be the metaphoric "kiss of death" for all who seek to be somebody in the KY GOP.

----------


## sailingaway

> Thanks for doing the legwork, compromise.  This guy is toxic.


So don't support him. Protest votes are protest votes and he also is educated on the FEd, a strict Constitutionalist including on civil liberties, and thinks government should stay out of regulating morals.  I haven't read what he wrote on those links but just giving McConnell trouble is worth something in my book.  I can look into the rest before I actually click the paypal link.

But what the Tyke says interests me and I'll be keeping an eye on that.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Ah, but now Gurley has name recognition!


Here, on RonPaulForums, sure.  It'd be surprising if 5% of the Kentucky electorate knows who Martin is right now, however.

----------


## Aratus

he indeedy was in that debate with rand paul & bill johnson. the better informed 
voters tuned into and/or looked at a webcast of that Republican primary debate.
he also had to yell to high heaven to be taken seriously so that he could be up 
onstage and debating. excluding gurley L. martin opens senator mitch mcConnell
to a raft of unpleasant questions about being a total autocrat and a control freak.
it gives someone like attorney general jack conway political (D) hay! odds are that if 
we all also get jim bunning running prior to the kentucky derby the able & competant 
voters will get an intense GOP primary debate or two or three to really carefully look at.

----------


## compromise

> Gurley L.,  Does NOT and will NOT - Ask For Donations of Money - YOUR Support In Any Way or Method of YOUR Choosiing - Will Be More Than Sufficient For Success <> In The RETURN of OUR 'REPUBLIC' <>


Not sure how you are guys are gonna donate to him, because he doesn't want any donations.

----------


## QWDC

> Not sure how you are guys are gonna donate to him, because he doesn't want any donations.


we'll start a PAC for him obviously.

----------


## compromise

> we'll start a PAC for him obviously.


Who will? You?

----------


## sailingaway

> Here, on RonPaulForums, sure.  It'd be surprising if 5% of the Kentucky electorate knows who Martin is right now, however.


If Liberty For All backs him, who knows?

But now it seems possibilities may be opening pretty wide. The tea party groups seem to be preemptively rejecting McConnell.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...onnell-in-2014

----------


## Aratus

the TEA PARTY is clearly upset at any compromises SENATOR MITCH has made with POTUS BHO

----------


## sailingaway

> the TEA PARTY is clearly upset at any compromises SENATOR MITCH has made with POTUS BHO


not to mention with all administrations before him.

----------


## compromise

> <>  The MOST Visable Muslim  - "IS" -  The BROTHER;  In The "Whitehouse"


He believes Obama is part of the Muslim Brotherhood.

Also, he doesn't want any PACs:

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Judging by his youtube clips he doesn't like Rand Paul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/barefoot...ow=grid&view=0


I think he just views Rand as a little wet behind the ears.. and since the guy is 91 we're probably all a little wet behind the ears compared to him.

----------


## Spoa

> I think he just views Rand as a little wet behind the ears.. and since the guy is 91 we're probably all a little wet behind the ears compared to him.


He at least seemed to like Rand's SOTU reponse (from Twitter): 


> Gurley L Martin ‏@gurleymartin
> <> Senator Rand Paul's <> - "IS" - The Certain & True Rebuttal of The Sorry State of The Union - TONIGHT <>

----------


## Aratus

i'm glad GURLEY L. MARTIN liked what RAND just said...

----------


## supermario21

I hope he gets into the debates. Damn his videos are hilarious. I want to hear him talk about that hanging again LOL.

----------


## Suzu

The most recent post on his facebook page reads:




> <> There "IS" No Such Thing As An Accident; "IF" It Happens, "IT" Was Either Planned To Happen Or Allowed To Happen, By Default <> Everything In Life {your life, my life} "IS" a Choice - No Choice "IS" a Choice, Our Choice <> The "MASTERS Of DECEIT" > That - ARE - The FEW > {Controlling Just About Everything & Everybody since 1928} - "IS" - THE INTERNATIONAL JEW > Merchants & Money Changers {whose god "IS" the "D"evil} < Must Be Replaced By <> THE NEW REPUBLICAN Party <> It "IS" Now or Never - Your Choice? My Choice "IS" God the Father, Christ the Son, with the mind of Christ {Holy Spirit} In Man {wo-man "IS" man, too}.! - "Be It So"

----------


## thoughtomator

He's better than McConnell by a country mile.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I hope he gets into the debates.


What debates?  If it's just Martin and McConnell, there won't be any GOP primary debates.

----------


## ctiger2

McConnell is a giant statist turd that deserves a good flushing. 

Go Gurley!

----------


## erowe1

> He believes Obama is part of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> Also, he doesn't want any PACs:


That writing style sure fits in here.

----------


## compromise

> <> Gurley L., Was "At" Tampa Bay; Saw & Experienced - The EXTREMES - The FEW - *THE INTERNATIONAL JEW* - In Their "Hopeless" Attempt To Set Up <> World Government <> Have Been Going & GOING - Since 1928. <> THE NEW REPUBLICAN Party <> With God's help thru the Christ & the mind of God {Holy Spirit} In Man - "IS" - The Answer - "IF" - "We The People" > DEMAND - "IT" - "Be It So" -





> The Money changers & Merchantrs {The FEW;  *The JEW*} - ARE - In Control;  Where Ever There "IS" a Product To Be Sold or Money {in any form} To Be Controlledl - Thus People CONTROL.





> OBAMA  - "IS" - Aiding - Every Enemy  - "WE" - Have;  To DESTROY US _  In The Name of The UN's - IMPOSSIBLE - World Government Nightmare of a Dream.  THE UN - "IS" -  *JEWISH* {Charter written by Alger Hiss}


More quotes from Gurley..

----------


## QWDC

Not even PAC money? Oh well, I'll still get a few people to vote for him baring no one else entering the race.

----------


## compromise

Today's Gurley quote:



> <> Sarah Palin Was Placed on the republican ticket with McCain - To Destroy Her -  By - THE INTERNATIONAL JEW <>  <>  The REST Are Fearful of Their Shadows {Past} <>  Who Are The Muslim Hoods Working For? - ALLAH - SATAN - Believe You Nailed It;  Now put IT on the Cross  <>

----------


## supermario21

What is his obsession with "The International Jew?"

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> What is his obsession with "The International Jew?"


There are some members here (sofia?) who can probably explain that.

----------


## jj-

What the $#@!. Gurley Martin let me down.

----------


## fr33

I wouldn't vote for somebody that talks like that.

----------


## compromise

Another day, another Gurley quote:



> <> It "IS" more than past time to GET the > The FEW, The International Bankers & Merchants - OUT - of the business of The People's Governments <> *THE INTERNATIONAL JEW*; those Masters of Deceit; Will NOT Quit Their Quest for World Government - UNTIL - The Return of Christ or Their Blindness to the Truth of God thru Christ with the mind of Christ {Holy Spirit} In Man - IS - Removed by God thru prescribed channel <>

----------


## Pisces

> What is his obsession with "The International Jew?"


That's the title of a book written by Henry Ford. It was probably still in print when Gurley was a kid.

----------


## compromise

> Wants Me To Save The World - Said Senator McConnell - In "Writtin"!


Gurley now believes  Mitch McConnell has chosen him to save the world.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Gurley Martin is a little off his rocker.  That became clear when his Senate campaign website back in 2010 was not much more than a picture of his own birth certificate.

----------


## compromise

> <> Praying to God thru Christ utilizing the Holy Spirit (mind of God) in man; to Protect & Honor <> His Honor "Senator Mitch McConnell" of Kentucky <> Doing the Very Best "He" can; with what He has been given & has left to DO with; by God ~ the people ONLY elected him) ~ God SELECTED Him....... You See ~ Senator McConnell assumed {Gurley Ls' Request handed to him at Summerset, Kentucky last year ~ was ASKING him to Save the World....... Gurley L ~ believes; Without DOUBT > The United States of America < Is the BEST Place to START Solving a FEW Problems > We Certainly helped CREATE Them....... "Be It So" -


Something else about saving the world. I don't understand most of what this guy says. I hope his English is better in real life.

----------


## TaftFan

I don't understand his typing at all. I never really use those keyboard symbols. Poor old man, senile as can be.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

For those that follow Gurley Martin on Facebook, he prefers his toilet paper over instead of under.  I'm glad to have found that out.

Also, this is him in his car:

----------


## sailingaway

Gurley is great. He had the most substance in the Senate debates, although some of it might not be raised at senate debates as a general rule for logical reasons (memories of public hangings?) But he's way better than McConnell in terms of how he would vote on issues that would actually make it to the Senate.

"No", mostly, I should think

----------


## Petar

Maybe naming your boy "Gurley" isn't the best decision for his long term mental health.

----------


## talkingpointes

If McConnell gets primaried and loses Benton is out of a job, so this is a dual mandate. Check and check.

----------


## talkingpointes

> For those that follow Gurley Martin on Facebook, he prefers his toilet paper over instead of under.  I'm glad to have found that out.
> 
> Also, this is him in his car:


I saw the sticker first, then the rack. That is awesome.

----------


## supermario21

Gurley was a pharmacist in professional life, according to his FB, I'm sure he can't stand the FDA lol. He also is a fan of the "Draft Judge Nap for President" page lol.

----------


## torchbearer

i'd vote for gurley.

----------


## compromise

Gurley is an unelectable candidate running in an impossible race.

He's not even serious about it himself. Not sure why some of you guys are.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Gurley is an unelectable candidate running in an impossible race.
> 
> He's not even serious about it himself. Not sure why some of you guys are.


'An unelectable candidate.' Those words sound eerily familiar to what folks said about Ron Paul...then he didn't win. And folks were and probably are serious about this guy _before_ McConnell hopped on the bandwagon with Rand Paul.

----------


## compromise

> 'An unelectable candidate.' Those words sound eerily familiar to what folks said about Ron Paul...then he didn't win. And folks were and probably are serious about this guy _before_ McConnell hopped on the bandwagon with Rand Paul.


This guy makes little to no sense in his internet rants, repeatedly accuses International Jews of plotting against the United States and believes Obama is a Muslim Brother and you seem to think he can win in a primary against an incumbent Senate minority leader who has Rand's and Massie's endorsement...

Gurley Martin is no Ron Paul. Ron Paul won re-election multiple times. Martin has never held office.

It may come as a surprise to you, but there are actually people who are unelectable and will never, ever have any chance of winning. Gurley is one of them.

If someone like Sofia from RPF ran for Congress, do you seriously think they could win?

----------


## sailingaway

> i'd vote for gurley.


Me too.

----------


## sailingaway

> This guy makes little to no sense in his internet rants, repeatedly accuses International Jews of plotting against the United States and believes Obama is a Muslim Brother and you seem to think he can win in a primary against an incumbent Senate minority leader who has Rand's and Massie's endorsement...
> 
> Gurley Martin is no Ron Paul. Ron Paul won re-election multiple times. Martin has never held office.
> 
> It may come as a surprise to you, but there are actually people who are unelectable and will never, ever have any chance of winning. Gurley is one of them.
> 
> If someone like Sofia from RPF ran for Congress, do you seriously think they could win?


Not everyone on here thinks winning is as vital as you seem to-- or at least that it is the ONLY worthwhile goal. Giving trouble to someone really really bad in Congress is a good thing, too, and frankly, Gurley for any drawbacks he has, is still much better than Mitch McConnell. If he did win, it would be great.  Further, while he'll bring up some issues we have no particular interest in, he can be counted on to bring up issues we find very important, where there is no logical reason for ignoring them on capital hill, just pressure to not make noise about it. Someone needs to make noise.  I'm pretty certain, Gurley would be running specifically for that purpose.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Not everyone on here thinks winning is as vital as you seem to


You either win or get nothing.  There are no Participation awards in U.S. politics.  What did Gore get for receiving more votes than Bush in 2000?  Absolutely nothing.

----------


## wormyguy

Frankly, I'd really rather we not be seen as supporting extreme anti-Semites, on both a pragmatic and a moral basis.  It is both incredibly counterproductive, and just plain wrong.

----------


## Christian Liberty

Why would anyone donate to Cruz?  (Note: I've only read 6 pages in right now.)

Isn't he a warmongerer?  I know he's a traitor, since he voted to give medical data to the Feds.  Ted Cruz sucks.

----------


## ican'tvote

After watching some of his youtube videos and reading his blog, I've decided that he doesn't meet my purity test. If forced to choose between him and McConnell, I'd do a write-in.

----------


## sailingaway

> You either win or get nothing.  There are no Participation awards in U.S. politics.  What did Gore get for receiving more votes than Bush in 2000?  Absolutely nothing.


But Ron ran and each time changed the conversation all of CONGRESS has to deal with now, because people heard his ideas and even if they didn't all accept all of them, MANY accepted MANY of them.  Gurley would raise issues that would otherwise never come up.

----------


## sailingaway

> Frankly, I'd really rather we not be seen as supporting extreme anti-Semites, on both a pragmatic and a moral basis.  It is both incredibly counterproductive, and just plain wrong.


I don't think he is an anti Semite.  He may have a conspiracy theory about some specific shadowy group but I think he'd think any Jewish person he met on the street was just great.

But some who weren't going to vote for Ron still wanted him to have enough money to get his message out there and donated to him.  If you get your money's worth of issues discussed, and McConnell has to address them, it doesn't matter if you don't agree with him across the board, I don't think.  The polls at this point aren't suggesting he will win.

----------


## fr33

I'd rather vote for the theoretical international jew than the bigot that claims they are running everything.Gurley is as libertarian as GWB.

----------


## sailingaway

> I'd rather vote for the theoretical international jew than the bigot that claims they are running everything.Gurley is as libertarian as GWB.


I never said he was libertarian, just that he will raise some of the issues that won't otherwise get vetted.  I don't live in KY, so I couldn't vote for him, anyhow.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> After watching some of his youtube videos and reading his blog, I've decided that he doesn't meet my purity test. If forced to choose between him and McConnell, I'd do a write-in.


What's your write in test?

Anyone who says "No war since our revolution was just" sounds pretty good, aside from anything else.  Even Ron Paul seemed to think WWII was justified.

----------


## ican'tvote

Saying stuff like this is enough to fail my test.



> The United States - {since 1928} - has NOT had a single presidential administration - NOT - fully owned and KEPT by the - INTERNATIONAL JEW!


I can't find the guy's positions anywhere. He spends all his time talking about jews and the Old Testament.

----------


## TaftFan

No reason to even pay attention to him. This is NOT a serious challenge.

----------


## nobody's_hero

I'd vote for a guy who hates D.C. over the guy who loves it. Send him up there, let him break stuff, and in the meantime you just bought yourself 6 years to find someone serious to replace ol' Mitch, who, after losing to someone like Gurley, would rightfully retire from politics and not be missed. I can't really see how it would be _worse_.

----------


## compromise

> I'd vote for a guy who hates D.C. over the guy who loves it. Send him up there, let him break stuff, and in the meantime you just bought yourself 6 years to find someone serious to replace ol' Mitch, who, after losing to someone like Gurley, would rightfully retire from politics and not be missed. I can't really see how it would be _worse_.


The issue is more with people wasting their money donating to this guy (who's already said he doesn't really want donations), when they could be donating to winnable races like Broun's or Brannon's, rather than voting for him. I totally understand voting for him out of protest if he's on the ballot. Realistically, given his previous statements, he will never win against McConnell.

----------


## compromise

> Gurley L Martin ~ Will be in attendance {Friday, 10 May 2013} at the Iowa GOP's Lincoln Day Dinner - Cedar Rapids, Iowa ~ Featuring Rand Paul & Chuck Grassley. Now is the time for all good men {wo-men are men, too} to come to the aid of the party -> "The NEW REPUBLICAN Party" <-> MINUS the CONTROL of the One (1) Party System; Claiming to be Two (2) Parties & Is NOT!


Gurley's gonna be at the Iowa GOP Lincoln Day Dinner, if anyone has any questions about the International Jews (aka Israelis on vacation), let him know there.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

LMAO

----------


## fr33

> LMAO


LOL it's like when Kinky ran for governor.

----------


## TaftFan

But is he a witch?

----------


## compromise

This guy is insane. I told him on FB that it might be a good idea to remove his anti-International Jewish tirade from his campaign website and he got pissed:




> <> You Are A Tool - of - THE FEW - THE INTERNATIONAL JEW - ROTTEN TO THE CORE....An OLD Trick -> You Are Suggesting or Putting Words IN Gurley L's Mouth.......->  "This Conversation "IS" -> O V E R......!<> Gurley L - Can NOT Help "IT" -> "ONE (1) Last Word -> "HORSEFEATHERS"  -> Keep Smilin.......

----------


## Christian Liberty

Is it bad that I don't even really care if he's an anti-semite?

I mean, don't get me wrong, racism is wrong, and its evil, but unless he were actually looking to punish Jews because of their race I'm not sure why it would matter as far as his job goes.

The wars we're fighting right now are far more evil than Jim Crow ever was.

Its the same intellectual crap that liberals try to spread about why gay marriage is the most important civil rights issue ever.  Which, even if you believed gay marriage is exactly the same as interracial marriage, it STILL isn't the most important issue.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> This guy is insane. I told him on FB that it might be a good idea to remove his anti-International Jewish tirade from his campaign website and he got pissed:


Yeah, he seems insane, but I'd still prefer him over an establishment hack.

----------


## compromise

> Is it bad that I don't even really care if he's an anti-semite?
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong, racism is wrong, and its evil, but unless he were actually looking to punish Jews because of their race I'm not sure why it would matter as far as his job goes.
> 
> The wars we're fighting right now are far more evil than Jim Crow ever was.
> 
> Its the same intellectual crap that liberals try to spread about why gay marriage is the most important civil rights issue ever.  Which, even if you believed gay marriage is exactly the same as interracial marriage, it STILL isn't the most important issue.


It means he is totally unelectable.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> It means he is totally unelectable.


Oh, I know.  But I'd still vote for him.  

I'd vote for anybody who had the guts to say that every war we've fought since the Revolution was unjustified.  Heck, I don't even go that far, I do support the War of 1812...

----------

